# My latest commission - WIP



## Dodge (27 Jul 2011)

Well I have now started on another suite of furniture which will take me a little while to complete so I will carry this thread on as the pieces develop.

There will be an occasional Table, tall bookcases as well as a sideboard with top cupboard for concealing a flat screen TV. The design is quite unusual mixing traditional Arts and Crafts appearance with Contemporary - Let hope it works!

The small occasional Table will have a 600mm wide circular top supported upon 5 upright legs with curved upper rails and a spider at the bottom - the main timber will be European (French) oak but will also have sections in American Black Walnut for contrast.

I made a very rough 1/3rd scale mock up of the table so that the client could see what I was planning:-







The table is to stand at 450mm tall, a bit higher than I wanted but the client had specifically asked for this and as they are paying the bill! Anyway I have now made the spider and uprights, the central pentagon and wedges being made from walnut.










There has been a first for me on this as I have ventured to the "dark side" and used a Domino - Yes you did hear that a Domino but No I havn't gone Festool - I had the pleasure of playing with one over the weekend - kindly loaned by another forum member who has spent a few days in my workshop with me.






Ok it did the job, but (and I know I am going to get shot for saying this) - but it isn't for me - If it was a realistic price I may consider one but at £700 for the unit and £160ish for a box with Dominos and cutters I will keep making my joints the traditional way!   

The bookcase will feature the same design as the legs of the occasional table and the uprights have now been constructed - They are narrow again at the customers request










The fixed top, bottom and middle shelves will have through tenons which will be wedged with Walnut and between the fixed shelves there will also be adjustable ones.

I will update this thread as the construction develops.

Rog


----------



## mailee (27 Jul 2011)

I do like the look of that Rog. Is the design your own? It is unusual having the open sides on the book case and will look great once done. I will be following this thread with interest.


----------



## Dodge (27 Jul 2011)

mailee":3lo9prjs said:


> Is the design your own? It is unusual having the open sides on the book case and will look great once done. I will be following this thread with interest.



The customer had some ideas in her head which we developed - She specifically wanted the open ends to the bookcase but the table is down to me!


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (27 Jul 2011)

Looks very interesting Rog, I'll be following this one as well. Just out of interest, how long did it take you to make the legs and spider? - I only ask as I don't ever make anything like this.

Cheers _Dan


----------



## Dodge (28 Jul 2011)

goldeneyedmonkey":kdp8cun3 said:


> how long did it take you to make the legs and spider?
> 
> Cheers _Dan



About 3 hours


----------



## devonwoody (28 Jul 2011)

I'm in on this one, the design I like and I hope all goes well.


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Jul 2011)

Did you do an alternative leg design [rounded slots] for customer choice? [looking at one of the piccies]


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2011)

Dodge":p9qeni8z said:


> There has been a first for me on this as I have ventured to the "dark side" and used a Domino - Yes you did hear that a Domino but No I havn't gone Festool - I had the pleasure of playing with one over the weekend - kindly loaned by another forum member who has spent a few days in my workshop with me.
> 
> 
> Rog


I can't see the images at the moment, but I'll have a look ce soir when I get in :wink: 

The comment about the infamous Dominatrix I find _very_ interesting. I've always maintained that for an amateur (in the best possible sense) and hobbiest 'shop the Dom simply can't be justified...it's a machine which is ultimately designed to save time, which is a professional 'shop (like yours) is at a premium and generally something that hobbiest's don't really have to worry about.
That you've decided Rog, that it's also not for you (as a pro woodworkder) is to me a bit of a revelation...I would have thought that you'd have gone for one immediately. I also feel that if the total price were to come down to something a lot less than an approx grand, it might find more favour (possibly even with me :-" ) - Rob


----------



## Chems (28 Jul 2011)

The problem is, now you've used it once you'll keep thinking about it until your taken over to the dark blue green side. 

For me the domino replaces a floor standing morticer and is a _space _as well as time saver. Granted I'm not sure I'd have bought it at full price but for the £425 + £160 for the cutters box it was well worth it.


----------



## Dodge (28 Jul 2011)

monkeybiter":2nhvcgrb said:


> Did you do an alternative leg design [rounded slots] for customer choice? [looking at one of the piccies]



The sample leg that was made was left rounded having been cut with the router but the intention was always to square the bottoms and I will also be tapering these but this is yet to be dome.

Regarding the Domino - I think the trouble is that I was traditionally trained and still like to use traditional joints - I can see where yes a Dom would save time but would not trust the joint compared to a good M&T on a chair back or similar where there is strain. 

The other side is the ongoing cost of a domino - those posh biscuits are a bit pricey!

And before you shout "Tight Git" you havn't got my wife!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rog


----------



## mailee (28 Jul 2011)

I have to agree with you on the Domino Rog. It is a good machine and will save a lot of time for most jobs. It is accurate and more useful than a biscuit jointer but and it is a big but...the price is far too high. It would take a couple of good jobs to justify spending that sort of money on the 'biscuits' If it were half the price then it would be a viable option for me too. I certianly would build a set of gates with it that is for sure. :lol:


----------



## Charlie Woody (28 Jul 2011)

That table and bookcase looks very interesting. It will be interesting to see all of these pieces come together. Some of the items are on my good lady's "Charlie to do list" so I think you may be providing me with some inspiration for future projects. 

How did you cut the angle for the stretchers that fit into the central pentagon and how did you cut the domino slots there too please?

As I don't have a domino, but do have a biscuit jointer, could this be use instead?

Just curious why Mailee says that the domino is more accurate and useful than a biscuit jointer? Being retired and hobby woodworker I don't think I would ever be able to afford a domino, so just curious.


----------



## Dodge (28 Jul 2011)

Charlie Woody":36q34iap said:


> How did you cut the angle for the stretchers that fit into the central pentagon and how did you cut the domino slots there too please?



The angles for the pentagon were worked out - fifth of 360 degrees and then cut on a chop saw before being fine tuned with a sharp block plane.

With the Domino, when the central pentagon was glued up I used the joint line to line up the domino before cutting in on the corner






I then cut the corresponding domino slot into the end of the stretcher to its maximum depth 






Then slid the domino home to enable me to mark the corresponding "v" shoulder






With this marked I then roughly cut out the waste on the bandsaw






Before finally trimming the shoulders back with a sharp chisel to form the accurate "V" shoulder required

Then repeated for the other four!

Hope this answers your query ok


----------



## Charlie Woody (28 Jul 2011)

That's great Roger - many thanks. Things are always simpler if you know how to do them!

What about using biscuits instead of dominos ?


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2011)

Charlie Woody":2bj02q1a said:


> What about using biscuits instead of dominos ?


In the 'V' joint shown above, biscuits wouldn't give enough depth, so perhaps the Dom is the best way to do this sort of thing :duno: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (29 Jul 2011)

woodbloke":2x8b23ow said:


> Charlie Woody":2x8b23ow said:
> 
> 
> > What about using biscuits instead of dominos ?
> ...



Spot on Rob!


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2011)

Dodge":806nnk3z said:


> woodbloke":806nnk3z said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Woody":806nnk3z said:
> ...


It seems fairly clear that in this particular application, the Dom is the easiest way to make the joint and were a lot of this type of jointing to be done, then the purchase of the machine might be warrented. Apart from a Domino, the other way to make it would have been to use a couple of long_ish _ dowels, but unless an accurate jig is used (Joint Genie maybe) there's always going to be alignment problems - Rob


----------



## Dodge (1 Aug 2011)

Well got the basic construction of the Oak and walnut occasional table completed today - Carrying on with the bookcases tomorrow.


----------



## knappers (1 Aug 2011)

Wow. That's nice.
How did you make the curved apron pieces?

Si


----------



## Dodge (1 Aug 2011)

knappers":y1aj2pwj said:


> Wow. That's nice.
> How did you make the curved apron pieces?
> 
> Si



Cut from the solid before being shaped and traditionally M&T jointed (Not Dominoed!) into the upright legs. By cutting like this each curved rail has exactly the same grain characteristics.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Aug 2011)

I like it and look forward to the next piece.


----------



## Mcluma (2 Aug 2011)

very nice design, and very well excecuted


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Aug 2011)

That's looking very nice.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dodge (15 Sep 2011)

Sorry I hav'nt posted for a while on here but work is progressing pretty well and the sideboard is now almost complete with the exception of polishing.







This photo shows the main carcase with the doors cut in but not hinged and the small table infront.






View of the sideboard, bottom board is through tenoned and wedged with walnut wedges






The middle upper cupboard doors bifold back and there is now a slide fitted for a flat screen tv so that it can be pulled out when wanted. The lower cupboards conceal drawers/trays (yet to be made) for storing DVDs in their cases.

I should get the construction of the sideboard finished early next week - unlikely to be in the workshop much tomorrow and then can get the bookcases made before starting to polish it all!


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Sep 2011)

That's quite a big handsome piece. Looking foreward to seeing finish on it.


----------



## clk230 (15 Sep 2011)

looking good


----------



## Chems (15 Sep 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## jimmy rivers (15 Sep 2011)

Good work


----------



## devonwoody (16 Sep 2011)

I hope it goes in through the customers doors!


My compliments added to those others above.


----------



## Dodge (16 Sep 2011)

devonwoody":1hazuzjn said:


> I hope it goes in through the customers doors!



It comes apart! :mrgreen:


----------



## mailee (18 Sep 2011)

That looks very nice Rog. I really like the look of that table. Can't wait to see the finished piece. Great work.


----------



## woodbloke (18 Sep 2011)

Dodge":1awiji5a said:


> Well got the basic construction of the Oak and walnut occasional table completed today - Carrying on with the bookcases tomorrow.


Both pieces look good, this one to me is very A&C_ish_ with the legs reminiscent of stuff done by the late Alan Peters. Personally, I'm not sure the treatment of the lower section (rails and feet) look quite right...I might have done them slightly differently, but I'm not sure how. Anyhooo, it's a nice piece none the less...hope the customer appreciates it - Rob


----------



## Dodge (26 Sep 2011)

Well I'm getting there!

Got the bookcase assembled today and it all fits together - just got to make the floating/adjustable shelves to go between the fixed ones - Thats tomorrows challenge!











The client called today and is very pleased with the units and delivery dates committed for mid-Oct so got a fair bit of polishing to do over the next couple of weeks  

Rog


----------



## knappers (26 Sep 2011)

Love it all. How have you jointed the bookshelf where the shelves cross the uprights?

Si.


----------



## Dodge (26 Sep 2011)

knappers":2fd097mb said:


> Love it all. How have you jointed the bookshelf where the shelves cross the uprights?
> 
> Si.



I think the easiest thing is I will take some photos of the joint when I disassemble it all and post them, basically the shelves are a single length and the two halves slot together with a sliding housing, a bit like the dividers inside of a wine box!

Rog


----------



## Charlie Woody (26 Sep 2011)

Hi Rog
That looks very nice.

How thick are the shelves and what is the span please? I ask because I am wondering how to avoid bookshelves sagging and wondered how you overcame this?


----------



## Dodge (26 Sep 2011)

Charlie Woody":2grlwc0t said:


> Hi Rog
> That looks very nice.
> 
> How thick are the shelves and what is the span please? I ask because I am wondering how to avoid bookshelves sagging and wondered how you overcame this?



Shelves are 750mm wide and I finished from 1" sawn stock down to 21mm - I have never had problems with sagging over these dimensions in the past.

Rog


----------



## RogerM (27 Sep 2011)

I'm not surprised the client is pleased. She should be absolutely ecstatic! What will the finish be?


----------



## Dodge (27 Sep 2011)

Pre-cat lacquer, de-nibbed and over waxed with Mylands Light Brown wax.


----------



## RogerM (27 Sep 2011)

Dodge":2gwsslz5 said:


> Pre-cat lacquer, de-nibbed and over waxed with Mylands Light Brown wax.



Sounds lovely. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## clk230 (27 Sep 2011)

looking great , thanks for taking the time to show us your work


----------



## Dodge (1 Oct 2011)

Well the woodwork is now complete and I'm ready to start the lacquering on Monday

The sideboard has had the knobs fitted







The bi-folding doors open to allow the slide and lazy-susan arrangement to come out for the concealed storage of a flat screen TV






All the floating shelves are fitted into the bookcase






And the shelves were castellated to slot into the uprights across the width of the bookcase






I must admit I will be glad to get it all finished and delivered now but I can definately see the light at the end of the tunell!

The big question is what will be my next major project after I've completed some smaller jobs

A traditional long case clock in burr tiger oak - Watch this space - and yes before you ask whether you read that correctly I did say burr tiger oak - some of the most beautiful timber that I have ever had in my workshop and as rare as the proverbial rocking horse do-do!

Watch this space

Rog


----------



## devonwoody (2 Oct 2011)

I am confused, do I see tools in that cupboard behind the lazy susan?

The next project sounds a bit wild.

Keep showing.


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Oct 2011)

devonwoody":2077z86b said:


> I am confused, do I see tools in that cupboard behind the lazy susan?



Err...there's no back on the tv cupboard, that's the workshop. Or am I missing the joke


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Oct 2011)

I like it. I'd have similar myself. Great work.


----------



## Dodge (2 Oct 2011)

devonwoody":1oxzp9j8 said:


> I am confused, do I see tools in that cupboard behind the lazy susan?
> 
> The next project sounds a bit wild.
> 
> Keep showing.



Confused? - Yes I do use tools in my workshop to make my furniture - The customers have specifically requested no back in the piece as It is to be tied to the wall.


----------



## Dodge (13 Oct 2011)

Well - my workshop is clear again! - All pieces delivered to a very happy customer this morning














Well got a few small jobs to do now, a couple of occasional tables, a walnut circular tray and then will be commencing on a nice Longcase Clock


----------



## clk230 (13 Oct 2011)

looks great Roger , shame about the carpet lol


----------



## mailee (13 Oct 2011)

Brilliant Rog. And I like the carpet. ;-)


----------



## urbanarcher (29 Oct 2011)

Carpet did no one notice that sofa?


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Oct 2011)

Excellent work Roger!


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Nov 2011)

Hi Rog

Back in September you posted "I think the easiest thing is I will take some photos of the joint when I disassemble it all and post them, basically the shelves are a single length and the two halves slot together with a sliding housing, a bit like the dividers inside of a wine box!"

I was waiting for the further explanation of how you had joined the shelves to the uprights, the fixed and the floating ones. I would still be interested to learn how you did this please?

Did this method allow you to take it apart to transport from your workshop to the customer's home?


----------



## Dodge (13 Nov 2011)

Sorry that completely slipped my mind - if you pm me your email address I will do a sketch and email it to you

Rog


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (13 Nov 2011)

Nice work.


----------

